# Under Stair Protection



## Buelligan

I understand the requirements when it relates to the enclosed area. My question pertains to the underside of a flight going to the second floor. The stairs in question are the ceiling of the stairs to the basement. One inspector believes that 302.7 would apply here and I'm not so sure. I think its a good idea just not sure the code requires it. So does the code require drywall on the underside of these stairs and if so where in the code can I find it? Thanks!


----------



## Pappy Code dog

I thought that the intent of 311.2 was in storage areas.  Although it could be seen as enclosed and accessible, I wouldn't enforce unless there was room for storage.


----------



## Pappy Code dog

We had a discussion in our office whether the cut-off for enclosed was limited to just the stairs.  Would a furnace room w/door and uncovered stairs also require drywall, Or maybe unfinished basement with door, making it both enclosed and accessible.  We draw the line at the area just under the stairs.


----------



## tbz

This is IRC, how many stairs do you see with open risers, unless there is a enclosed storage area directly under the stairs no, but here in lies the double take, if the stairs have walls on each side with a door and thus closes off the basement from the upper level, then I believe this makes the basement the storage area and thus sheet rock required, however if there are no walls on the sides of the upper stairs under side to the floor level and then no enclosed door, then I would say no sheet rock needed, but at that point who wants to look at an unfinished staircase.

Tom


----------



## Pappy Code dog

tbz said:
			
		

> This is IRC, how many stairs do you see with open risers, unless there is a enclosed storage area directly under the stairs no, but here in lies the double take, if the stairs have walls on each side with a door and thus closes off the basement from the upper level, then I believe this makes the basement the storage area and thus sheet rock required, however if there are no walls on the sides of the upper stairs under side to the floor level and then no enclosed door, then I would say no sheet rock needed, but at that point who wants to look at an unfinished staircase.Tom


2006 IRC- 311.2.2 Under stair protection.  Enclosed accessible space under stairs shall have walls, under stair surface and any soffits protected on the enclosed side with 1/2-inch gypsum board.

if you are considering any unfinished basement with a door part of the "enclosed side" of the stairs, wouldn't you have to rock the lid, soffet, and walls.


----------



## Daddy-0-

Accessible is the key. A closet or storage area under the stairs needs drywall. Open risers are permitted as long as the opening is 4" or less. An open riser stair would not have enclosed accessible space. It is not enclosed.


----------



## peach

even studding off the area (sort of) blocks people from trying to store things under the stairs.. oh, unless they figure out the studs aren't load bearing and remove them.. always require understair/landing protection .. even if they build a nice wall, someone is going to figure out they can, indeed, cut drywall.  Bad code language.


----------



## Buelligan

Seems I am not clear enough! I understand when this area is for storage. The area I am talking about is above the stair to the basement not below it. I will try to be a little more descriptive. Standing on the first floor at the top of the stairs to the basement. Walk down the stairs and look up, the underside of the stairs to the second floor are above your head. Do they need to be drywalled based on 302.7 in the 2009 IRC. We have a contractor who is trying to save where he can and wants to argue that it is not required. So if there is a section other than this that would apply I was hoping for some direction to it. We feel for a couple pieces of drywall its is safer to protect them. Im just not sure we can use that section to push the issue.


----------



## Kevin Turner

_Walk down the stairs and look up, the __underside of the stairs to the second floor __are above your head._

JMHO. The basement is enclosed accessible space under the second floor stairway and should have drywall installed on walls,under-stair surface and any soffits. Per R302.7


----------

